# Colorado River flow beta request



## cain (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it peaked last week at about 2000. The snow was weak up here this year. Have rafted it at 375 in a 15' raft.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

You could go downstream to Glenwood Canyon.

Here are the (pretty bleak) forecasts:

Pumphouse
Dotsero

-AH


----------



## Jay Rando (Jun 12, 2017)

Wooof. That is pretty darn bleak. Was planning on getting out there the first week of June. That forecast is not encouraging at all. With any luck the Yampa will still be runnable and some fun on a paddle board. Was out there apparently at peak a week ago. Makes sense that it and the Colorado would peak about the same time.
Have not run glenwood. Will look into it. 
Any good suggestions for class II and III water going farther into the season? I’m in Fort Collins and the Poudre is looking and running great this year, but maybe that’s about it. Was hoping to get out there a little more this season.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Jay Rando said:


> Any good suggestions for class II and III water going farther into the season? I’m in Fort Collins and the Poudre is looking and running great this year, but maybe that’s about it. Was hoping to get out there a little more this season.


Ark should hold "some" water a little longer than most places, hopefully through July. Look for damn controlled rivers to be your friend this year. Dillion looks pretty low but should have releases on both the south and north fork of the north platte. That would bring in the foxton/deckers runs and probably one of the closer options for you. Hope for rain events.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

kayakfreakus said:


> Ark should hold "some" water a little longer than most places, hopefully through July. Look for damn controlled rivers to be your friend this year. Dillion looks pretty low but should have releases on both the south and north fork of the north platte. That would bring in the foxton/deckers runs and probably one of the closer options for you. Hope for rain events.


Yep, I expect to see a healthy dam release flow on the Ark this summer. The powers that be are starting to hold back more now that the severity of the situation has become clear....

As stated, I would look to Bailey/Foxton/Deckers/Waterton for mid summer water near Denver, or come up to the Ark Valley. There will be 600 cfs at the Wellsville gauge until August 15th.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

There is a new boat ramp at Parachute (with dispensary benefits I hear). 

Where is the takeout below Parachute? I've always wanted to check out the lowermost upper Colorado. Or is it the uppermost lower Colorado?


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

There’s a couple here’s the list with mileage. 

http://org.coloradomesa.edu/~jerry/guide/c5.htm


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks Panama, 
Jerry has a great online guidebook. Thanks for turning me onto it. Perhaps by tomorrow I'll have links to it in my "Report". I'll use symbol "J" in the hypermatrix. DO you know of any other online resources.


----------



## Rwoods (Jul 29, 2016)

*Yup I bet we have peaked for the year!*

I have been running Arkansas all May. Paddling with wind blowing upstream on CO stinks!


----------



## Seeker Of Fish (May 23, 2017)

There is a takeout in DeBeque. It looks like they are building a dirt takout near the Unibridge just west of the new parachute ramp. Im not sure but I saw heavy equipment working there today. There is also a nice takeout in DeBeque canyon.


----------



## muddywatters (Apr 23, 2018)

Pumphouse is down to 607 now :/


----------

